# Feedback on Cuyi Heat Press



## SEVENHEADS (Feb 22, 2016)

Good afternoon! Newbie here... Magta-tanong lang po ako SA mga gumagamit ng Cuyi Heat press kung ano po ang kadalasang nagiging problems nyo SA machine Na yun?nagca-canvass po kasi kami at may nakita akong package Na Cuyi brand ng heat press. Salamat. Hoping for your replies.


----------

